# Access 2003 database has been placed in a state by user...



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

"The database has been placed in a state by user 'Admin' on machine '...' that prevents it from being opened or locked."

There are 3 of us who use this database and need this message to go away so that we can all access it. What is doing this?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Does this happen often or is this a one time problem?
To get back into the database you have to make sure everyone is out and then delete the ldb file (which is in the same place as the database file). If you cannot delete the file restart the PC where the database is stored.

The reason why this could be happening is because someone is trying to edit a form etc (which then needs exclusive access) while other people are in the database. 
Or someone's database is closing suddenly and not properly. This could happen because of network errors (PC disconnects from network suddenly), viruses and hardware issues. 

So the first step is finding out who or which PC is causing this and take it from there.
You can determine who has exclusive access by following *this document*. I know there is also a standalone utility to see this but I cannot find it at the moment but will keep looking.

I hope this helps


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi AlbertMC2

For the longest it was only me and my boss using the database, then we got in a Co-Op intern that needs it too. At first if I was in the database before my boss the it would lock her out, but if she was in it before me I could get in. We would just work around it by my getting out then after she was in I would open it back up. Now with the Co-Op we figure we need to find out a solution, becasue if he is in first niether my boss nor I can access it. My Co-Op has discovered that if we change the the settings Tools > Options > Advanced tab from No locks to Edited record that should correct the issue, so I will let you know after we test that.


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

That seemed to do the trick. I just hope we don't discover any record loss because of this. I do appreciate your help with this matter AlbertMC2


----------

